# This is why we Quarantine, ALWAYS!



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Two weeks ago I stopped in the pet store to pick up some dog treats, and as usual I wondered over to the budgie cages.

In among the regular blue budgies, was this beautiful rainbow girl ! i quickly grabbed an employee and asked to take her home. As she was catching her, she mentioned that she had just come in the day before.

I whisked her home and set her up in quarantine. Over the weekend, my husband woke me up early and said "Honey, you better come have a look at your bird, it doesn't look so well."

I found Rainbow on the bottom of her cage, almost lifeless, with a lot of poop stuck to her swollen vent.

As with most sudden budgie deaths, she was "perfectly fine" the day before, and was very active playing with toys and exploring new foods and even had a bath! She was getting good at stepping up as well.

It's an awful reminder how our dear little friends hide their illnesses until it's too late.

RIP Rainbow, you were with us a short time, but will never be forgotten.


----------



## EllakiBudgieLov (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh it is so so sad! She was beautiful!! I am almost crying right now.. Maybe you should not give her to explore new foods if you just got her from the pet store. I think it is best to stick with their old food until they are used to their new environment, to decrease stress and all.. You should not try to interact with her the first few days you bring her home, so that she can get used to it first. Also, every time I buy a new pet, especially from pet stores, I take them to the vet for a regular check up, so that I can be sure they are healthy.. When I got my first budgie, blue, my vet told me she was ill and prescribed her with some drugs to make her healthy again. And that worked fine. If it wasn't the vet and the medication he gave her, she would never be able to face the stress from a new home, and an illness, as non-dangerous as this illness may be. Please excuse my English, I am Greek  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks.

I didn't change her food completely, she still had a bowl full of plain old budgie seed that she was being fed at the store, and likely before that. I just offered her a much wider variety of healthy foods in addition to her seed, so that she had more options.
All of my birds are fed pellets and sprouts, along with assorted veggies and treats.

She had several days to settle in as well, before I started interacting with her. 

Thankfully, she was kept completely separate from my flock, and we made sure there was no cross contamination. Everything has been sterilized, and my flock is well.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this :sad:, she was a beautiful bird. Did you go back to where you got her to let them know what happened? If whatever she had was contagious, the other birds in the store may be at risk. Thankfully you followed the quarantine procedure and your other birds are ok.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Cody said:


> So sorry to hear this :sad:, she was a beautiful bird. Did you go back to where you got her to let them know what happened? If whatever she had was contagious, the other birds in the store may be at risk. Thankfully you followed the quarantine procedure and your other birds are ok.


Yes, I did pop back in the store to let them know, and even got my money back.

Unfortunately, telling store clerks and even the store manager that my bird was sick, and to keep an eye on the others, and a short speech on quarantine, likely fell onto deaf ears. I don't expect they will do anything to ensure the health of the other birds, I just certainly hope no one else has the same fate as I did.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your Rainbow. It's very unfortunate and thank you for the reminder to all of us just how important it is to follow proper procedure when adding more birds to your home. 
RIP little one :hug:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh Michelle how very sad for you....:crying: It doesn't really matter whether you have had your baby for 5 minutes or 5 months the feelings are the same....It breaks my heart when a chick dies.
Rainbow was so beautiful and is now a beautiful angel with no more pain and suffering :angel:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Michelle, 

I'm sorry you lost your cute little bird so soon but am very grateful you took this loss and wanted to warn people that this is indeed why we do quarantine. 

It can be hard when you just want your bird to have a friend but it is for both birds benefits to carry out quarantine. That you also took the time to inform the staff at the pet shop in the hope it may help others is very admirable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Michelle,

You have my deepest sympathy in your loss of little Rainbow.
She was a beautiful budgie. :hug:

Thank you for taking the time to remind members of the forum about the importance of quarantine. So many people think "Well, that will never happen to me" and need the additional reminder that it can and does happen no matter how well a budgie appears when you bring it home.

Fly high, soar free and rest peacefully sweet Rainbow girl.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear that this has happened to your beautiful Rainbow . Thank you for reminding of the importance of quarantine. Even though what you said to the store might have fallen on deaf ears, I'm glad you went there and told them. We can only hope that someone will take the info you gave them to heart, and not just assume it was about wanting your money back. 

Rest peacefully and fly free beautiful Rainbow girl... You will never be forgotten.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for your message. Your little Rainbow was indeed beautiful. I admit, when I first got my birds, I thought the quarantine thing was a little 'over the top'. I have placed any new bird I get in quarantine and grumbled about it... but. .. your story makes it very real. Quarantine is indeed worth it.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is the perfect example of how important it truly is to quarantine for the overall safety and welfare of the existing flock.

I'm really sorry that your little Rainbow didn't make it, you have my deepest sympathies. 

Rest in peace, beautiful Rainbow.


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the loss.
that sounds almost exactly like what happened to my 1st budgie Ash...


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss Rainbow was Beautiful and is still Beautiful as she soars high in Heavens sky as an Angel who is so grateful that you brought her home and loved her for the short time you were together that she is now not only being a guardian Angel to you but to all those of us who read this thread too. Thank you for buying her and loving her and giving her a wonderful home for a couple of days...to her that was everything...and thank you too for sharing her story may she continnue to watch over you and your flock as your Guardian Angel and bring you many Blessings and consolations especially now in this time of grief. Fly free Rainbow and may you Rest in Peace :angel:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear about this unfortunate passing of your little Rainbow :hug: 

Thank you for taking the time to explain your personal proof regarding the necessity of quarantine. It means a lot to me and others that you did so!

Please accept my most heartfelt condolences for your loss. Now she is well again, flying over the Rainbow with the wind under her wings. 

Rest in peace, little Rainbow. Sleep well. 

Hugs and all the best to you at this time! ray:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm sorry you lost little Rainbow so soon! :hug: I'm sure it meant a lot to Rainbow that she was loved and cared for in her last days!  She was a beautiful birdie...


----------

